# How Do You Like Your Hot Dog???



## Erik (Dec 13, 2004)

At the restaurant I work at...we sell a ton of Hot Dogs...

How do you like yours??? I've seen all kinds of combinations???

I'll take mine with Chili, Colby Jack, Onion, Relish, and Mustard!!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2004)

start with brown mustard.
then i put on different combinations of: either raw onions or sabrett onions in sauce, baked beans, chilli, cheese, sauerkraut, pickled hot peppers, and potatoes.


----------



## WayneT (Dec 13, 2004)

Sauerkraut, seeded mustard, Wasabi (no not _that_ Wasabi) and Halepeno peppers.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 13, 2004)

I usually like onions, horseradish mustard, fresh relish and a sport pepper or gardinara. NOOOOOOOO celery salt!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 13, 2004)

*For my perfect hot dog, I start with a very fresh and soft sesame seed bun. The hot dog has to be red not that awful brown color. I add mustard and relish and on occasion, chili.*


----------



## Claire (Dec 13, 2004)

Anyone out there live in Quebec?  The very best hot dog I've ever eaten was a truly French experience in Quebec.  Down by the port was a brew pub (before they were popular in the US, about a dozen years ago) called the Lenix or something like that.  It was a very surreal experience.  No one spoke English (works for me), clientelle was mostly 20-and 30-something yuppies on lunch break.  All they served was beer and hot dogs, but what hot dogs.  They had this bizarre machine that looked like a bunch of, well, male body parts, that shot out steam.  They'd steam foot long hot dogs in a steamer, then they'd impale really great baguettes on these rather obscene steamers.  Then they'd squirt your mustard choice into the cavity caused by being impaled on the steamer, then wiggle the foot long into the baguette.  Needless to say delicious.  We couldn't understand the conversation around us (my French is only  rudimentary), but if you can picture this, you can just imagine the conversation, and you don't need to speak the language.  The food was great, and the hilarity beyond that.


----------



## cats (Dec 13, 2004)

I very rarely eat hot dogs. Don't know what's in them. I used to take them camping, as easy for lunch grilling, but one weekend, when camping, the Sunday newspaper supplement had an article on their possible ingredients; i.e., things like nails ground in, etc., and I was completely turned off them. That was about two years ago. Another thing I won't eat is scrapple. Never tried it and have no desire to do so. Where we live there is a scrapple factory and the town has a huge apple/scrapple festival in the early Fall. The festival is fun with lots of craft booths and food choices, with of course the scrapple, but didn't try any. What's in that? Kind of like hot dogs with "secret" ingredients. Pretty fussy here about the meat I eat.


----------



## Claire (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh, dear.  I'm not a huge hot dog fan, but if I quit eating everything that might fall into this category, I'd never eat.  Oh, yes, those dust mites living in my pillows.  Never sleep, either.  And certainly never eat in a Chinese restaurant .... ever been in the kitchen?  And that's in the US, in Asia you really don't want to know.

Do you know what the death rate in the US is?  100%


----------



## Claire (Dec 13, 2004)

For those of you who love cultural stories, I will tell you about going to Manchester (NH that is) when I was a teenager.  You have to start out by knowing I grew up pretty much without grandparents.  Oh, I had the standard 4 plus one, but we were military, so I saw them every half dozen years or so, didn't really know them.  One day I was in my grandparents' apartment on Sunday morning, and the food was to be "saucisse" (my grandparents didn't speak English).  What was breakfast that day?  Hot Dogs.  And I do have to say, they were SO tasty, and at that time (and for many years) I didn't like hot dogs at all.  Both the hot dogs and buns were steamed (not boiled or fried), and they were served with the regular breakfast foods.  Oh, yes ... does anyone else connect celery salt with hot dogs?  have no idea whre that started, but it was the traditional accompaniment when I was a child, and my Quebecoise grandparents would not have served hot dogs without them.    Both my memeres were known for being lousy cooks, this was a pepere thing.  

AS much as I claim to not like hot dogs, isn't it amazing that a couple of my favorite memories involve hot dogs.  I'm sure Freud could find something there!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 13, 2004)

My favorite hot dog...  I would have to say steamed and placed in a whole wheat bun with chili and sweet pickle relish, no wait, pigs in the blanket, no, cooked whole in great baked beans, but wait, I forgot skewered and roasted in a campfire, but those memories of sitting with my Dad and eating a cold hot dog along with a good chunk of colbly cheese makes me hungry, or what about dogs and kraut.

Oh let's just face it.  I love hot dogs any way they're served.  But, I am picky about what brands I purchase.  I know which ones taste great and have great texture, and which ones are pure garbage.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 13, 2004)

I like our hot dog very much!

She's pretty well behaved most of the time, although she is prone to temper tantrums occasionally. She also goes absolutely bonkers when my Dad visits, since he always has a pocket full of doggie treats for her, and we weren't talking about Dachsunds, were we????  :roll: 

John


----------



## middie (Dec 13, 2004)

with chili and cheese !


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

OK, don't shoot me or ban me for this because I know I am in the minority here!   I like my hot dogs with chili, tabasco, mayo(only when I'm at home), mustard, ketchup, & sweet pickle relish.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 13, 2004)

Here's one for the long-timers here. A hot dog split down the middle, stuffed with cheese and then wrapped in bacon and baked in the oven until bacon is crispy! Remember that one?    8)


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 13, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Here's one for the long-timers here. A hot dog split down the middle, stuffed with cheese and then wrapped in bacon and baked in the oven until bacon is crispy! Remember that one?    8)



Francheesey???

They have those at the little diner in Chicago that we usually stop at when were in town. 

John


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 13, 2004)

I just had a couple of chili dogs for lunch.


----------



## Magia (Dec 13, 2004)

I like my hot dog made the Central American way:

Slightly toasted bun
coleslaw salad
guacamole
On top of the above sits the winner and on top of the winner, a strip of mustard, a stripe of mayo and a stripe of ketchup.

YUMMY! I think i will have one of those for lunch


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 13, 2004)

My best hot dog is cooked on an open campfire and put in a fresh bun with kraut and ketchup and mustard. plain but taste O so good.


----------



## Sue Lau (Dec 13, 2004)

I like mine Chicago style. Dill spear, tomatoes, sport peppers, the works. And don't forget the mustard!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2004)

Mine...

First it has to be cooked over a camp fire. Then,
put on a cheap white bun then,
smothered with ketchup, onions and sweet pickle relish.    
[


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 13, 2004)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Mine...
> 
> First it has to be cooked over a camp fire. Then,
> put on a cheap white bun then,
> ...



You've got my vote!!    

'Course you need a beer to go with that. Or even a big plastic cup of coke or pepsi with lots of ice. And tater chips...

John


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2004)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> pdswife1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me John.    And it should be followed up with hot chocolate and smores.!!


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 13, 2004)

I like mine the best with chili,onions,and mustard with a bit of salt. I also like them with kraut and bacon. Steamed or grilled till I can see a bit of black. I always steamm my buns. I NEVER use Ketchup on a dog. NEVER :!: If I am in a hurry just stick a boiled dog in a steamed bun with some pickle relish and mustard.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2004)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Steamed or grilled till I can see a bit of black.



Absolutely.  With just a  bit of bright yellow mustard.  At a ball game only.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 13, 2004)

I eat them rarely but if I do I like them grilled 'till their "poofy" in places and have a little black on them.  I like the New England style rolls the best.  A little ketchup is all I need if it's a really good weiner.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 13, 2004)

I like my hot dog to obey and stay in the package at the market.  Just give me the bun, chili, mustard, ketchup, onions, cheese.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 13, 2004)

You guys once again have me licking my chops...

Regrettably, Canada isnot known for producing the great hot dogs that abound in the USA (there are a few, but far between!)

What I like better is hot Italian sausage, hot honey mustard, chopped red onion, sweet green relishon a toasted egg bun...Lifter


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 13, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get real angry wehn I see a dog with Catsup on it. Its a crime :!: Really :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## luvs (Dec 13, 2004)

i don't like them, but when i''m starving i'll have one with mustard-plain yellow- and kraut. but only ones from the buthcher shop.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Dec 14, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Here's one for the long-timers here. A hot dog split down the middle, stuffed with cheese and then wrapped in bacon and baked in the oven until bacon is crispy! Remember that one?    8)



I remember those!!  It had to be velveeta cheese.  My mother used to make them.

At home I usually fry them and serve with a choice of mustard, ketchup, pickles and sauerkraut.  This is usually served with hard rolls, but sometimes soft ones.

An interesting way to eat a hot dog is in a hollowed out baguette.  We saw this in Denmark for the first time and you can now find it here.  The ketchup is squirted down the hole and then the hot dog is stuffed in.  I have tried making this at home, but can't figure out how to get the hot dog into the bread without squishing it.  Any tips?

Pam


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 14, 2004)

Pam Leavy said:
			
		

> DampCharcoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chop the end off your broom handle and sharpen it up or any other suitable dowel. The die  or bun should be turned (twisted) to start the hole, and the die must be shiny smooth or it will catch on the bread roll. The die should be at least a quarter bigger than the frank being inserted.

Have you any idea how ridiculous this sounds?

Sounds like 'zoom stick" instructions.

Look for a "Dinkum Dog". An Oz bloke took a bet that he couldn't sell a Hot Dog to the Americans, so he did, and made a million.

Great ideas - all of them.


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 14, 2004)

mouse said:
			
		

> I like mine Chicago style. Dill spear, tomatoes, sport peppers, the works. And don't forget the mustard!



Please pardon my lack of breeding, but what is a dill spear? Is it a Wally?


----------



## crewsk (Dec 14, 2004)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> mouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a dill pickle that is sliced long ways into strips.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 14, 2004)

Uncooked,  :roll:  at the room temp and with lots of ketchup.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2004)

brooksy, what's a "wally"?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2004)

bucky, I suspect it's Oz-speak for a willie.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2004)

is a foot long hot dog a "william"????


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2004)

I believe that is known as a Lord William.


----------



## chesterchippy (Dec 14, 2004)

Cheese and hot mustard are a must. After that, I love any topping - raw onion, relish, chili, kraut. I often have a hot dog (Essem) for breakfast. I'd love a roll, but will pass on it.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 14, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> You guys once again have me licking my chops...
> 
> Regrettably, Canada isnot known for producing the great hot dogs that abound in the USA (there are a few, but far between!)
> 
> What I like better is hot Italian sausage, hot honey mustard, chopped red onion, sweet green relishon a toasted egg bun...Lifter



IMO good and hot dog should not be said in the same sentance.  Use some of the great sausages instead.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 14, 2004)

Hot dogs and apple pie. Love them both. God Bless America.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 14, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Hot dogs and apple pie. Love them both. God Bless America.



I never thought you would like hot dogs, ugh.  Apple pie is good, the other ugh.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 14, 2004)

*When we go to Starbucks for our coffee, I'll have a hot dog and you can have apple pie.*


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 14, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *When we go to Starbucks for our coffee, I'll have a hot dog and you can have apple pie.*



Sounds good to me wasabi.  Hope I did not anger you.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 14, 2004)

*It's all good, Norg.*


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 14, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *It's all good, Norg.*



great.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2004)

norgeskog,
i know a place that makes hot dogs out of buffalo meat. they're great; taste just like the ones made in a factory (from the lips and a**holes of a cow), but this place makes them from the clean scraps from butchering their own buffalo. they're almost as healthy as a buffalo burger, but have more sodium. you should try them some time. i think the site is www.hillsidefarms.biz


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 15, 2004)

A Wally is a dill pickle.

A foot long 'william' is called an Errol (Flynn) isn't it?   

wasabi wrote:
Hot dogs and apple pie. Love them both. God Bless America.

Can't argue with that Wasabi.   

Where would we be without you guys? 

Sorry about the delay in replying, been fixing a window.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Dec 17, 2004)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Pam Leavy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Brooksy.  I had tried this with a knife, digging out the bread.  Not sure I will bother with the broom handle, but you never know.  

Pam


----------



## lotsarecipes (Dec 18, 2004)

*hotdogs*

I like mine either boiled or fried with a bit of butter. I eat them with either in a bun with mustard and onion or cut in chunks and dipped in bbq sauce.


----------



## Raine (Dec 28, 2004)

Y'all should really try this stuff. It is great on hotdogs, not to mention lots of other foods as well.  It will make even a tofu hotdog fit to eat.

thier tried it and loves it.


----------

